# انواع المراوح المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 ديسمبر 2007)

انواع المراوح​ 


​ 

1 - المراوح المحورية (axial fan) :- 
وهى المراوح ذات التصريف المحورى حيث يخرج الهواء منها فى اتجاة محور دوران المروحة
وتستخدم المراوح المحورية فى حالة الوحدات ذات الضغط المنخفض للهواء وهذا النوع من المراوح عبارة عن مجموعة من الريش مركبة على العمود وقد تصمم بحيث توضع داخلى مجرى مستدير وتسمى عنئذ (tube axial fan) وقد توضع داخل المجرى ريش ثابتة لتوجيية الهواء الخارج من المروجة فى اتجاة المحور وتسمى مجموعة المروحة والريش الثابتة (vanes axial flow fans) 
كما يوجد نوع من المراوح المحورية وهى المراوح ذات القرص وتسمى (disc fan) وهذة المراوح تصمم لتعطى معدلات كبيرة من الهواء ولكن هذا الهواء عند ضغط استاتيكى صغير جدا لذلك لا تستخدم فى مجارى الهواء ولكنها تستخدم داخل الغرفة لتحريك الهواء كما انهاة تحدث صوتا مرتفعا.

2 - المراوح المركزية (centrifugal or radial fan ) :-



​ 
تستخدم المراوح المركزية فى الحالات التى تحتاج ضغطا مرتفعا وهى عبارة عن قرص حلقى تركب على محيطة الخارجى ريش وتدور المروحة داخل غلاف خارجى
والريش المركبة اما تكون :-
- ريش عدلة (straight blade)
- ريش مقوسة (curved blade)
والتقوس يكون اما فى اتجاة الدوران (forward curved) وتتميز بسرعتها المنخفضة نسبيا , او عكس اتجاة الدوران (backward) وتتميز بسرعتها المرتفعة نسبيا.
​ 
سبحان الله وبحمدك لا الة الا انت نستغفرك ونتوب اليك​


----------



## عبدالقادرع (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير ..... بانتظار المزيد 

تقبل مروري .... :56:


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 يناير 2008)

ENG_ASHRAF قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 فبراير 2008)

موضوع جميل بارك اللة فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 فبراير 2008)

مهندسة مواقع قال:


> موضوع جميل بارك اللة فيك


 

اهلا بك يا بشمهندسة بالمنتدى ولك كثير الشكر


----------



## محب المصطفى (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات ولكن لو كنت مرفقه بصور لكنت اشمل للفائده
محب المصطفى


----------



## مناف قاسم (3 فبراير 2008)

جراك الله كل خير ويسلمو ايديك ياغالي ومنتظرين جديدك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 فبراير 2008)

محب المصطفى قال:


> جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات ولكن لو كنت مرفقه بصور لكنت اشمل للفائده
> محب المصطفى


 
اخى الكريم الموضوع مرفق بالصور ارجو الانتظار حتى اكتمال تحميلها وشكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 فبراير 2008)

مناف قاسم قال:


> جراك الله كل خير ويسلمو ايديك ياغالي ومنتظرين جديدك


 






​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

هل يمكن حساب كمية الهواء المندفعة من قدرة المروحة سؤال موجة لكل مهندسى التصميم


----------



## أحمد حباب (12 أبريل 2008)

انت ممتاز بمواضيعك يا اخ ابراهيم وفقك الله
الله يجزيك الخير
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## جمال ابو دعاء (12 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
 الحمد لله وحده و الصلاة و السلام على من لا نبي بعده...اما بعد
بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا المجهود و نحن في انتضار المزيد ...


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

أحمد حباب قال:


> انت ممتاز بمواضيعك يا اخ ابراهيم وفقك الله
> الله يجزيك الخير
> سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


هذا من فضل الله اشكركم اخوانى الكرام واتمنى منكم الدعاء 
اللهم انصرنا على القوم الظالمين


----------



## اشرف دار (12 أبريل 2008)

_TRANE NOTES_
_FOR HVAC FANS_​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

الملف المرفق اخى العزيز يوجد بة مشكلة هل هو سليم ام المشكلة عندى انا


----------



## محمد صفا (20 أبريل 2008)

يا سيدى جزيت خيرا
بس احنا عاوزين كلام دسم دسم ياجماعه مش شوية قشور احنا مهندسين ولازم نوفى للحاجات حقها كويس مش اى كلمتين والسلام
اى حد بيخش الموضوع بيبقه حاسس انه هياخد حاجات حلوه كتير يفاجأ بقشور 
وشكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 أبريل 2008)

محمد صفا قال:


> يا سيدى جزيت خيرا
> بس احنا عاوزين كلام دسم دسم ياجماعه مش شوية قشور احنا مهندسين ولازم نوفى للحاجات حقها كويس مش اى كلمتين والسلام
> اى حد بيخش الموضوع بيبقه حاسس انه هياخد حاجات حلوه كتير يفاجأ بقشور
> وشكرا


 
اخى الكريم 
بعد التحية/ 
كلا منا يفقوم ببزل المجهود لاخراج موضوع معين واعتقد ان من يبدأ بطرح موضوع فهو نواة لموضوع كبير يشارك فيية كل اعضاء المنتدى بخبرتهم ليصبح موضوع كبير ويستفيد جميع الاعضاء


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة . الله يرحم ولديك.


----------



## ممدوح عمارة (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و أرجو المساعدة ان كنت تعلم عن ال Pressurization Fan و حسابتها


----------



## هانىحسين (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخى على العمل الجميل


----------



## آغاميلاد (25 أبريل 2008)

والله لقد ابدعت ارجو من الله لك التوفيق الاخلاص فيما تفعل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## مهاجر (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف ‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكور الاخ ابراهيم قشانة مواضيعك ممتازة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس مهاجر على المجاملة الطيبة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

أنلييزر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


 
بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز وجعلة ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتنا 
وانا دائما فى خدمتك


----------



## طالب الرحمه (24 يوليو 2008)

thinks for you


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (27 يوليو 2008)

طالب الرحمه قال:


> thinks For You


 
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 أكتوبر 2008)

fhv; hggi td;


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكرم وشاكر ليك تعليقاتك الجميلة


----------



## wael gamil sayed (8 فبراير 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_
_بارك الله فيك اللهم أرِني الحق حقاً وارزقني اتباعه، وأرِني الباطل باطلاً وارزقني اجتنابه، ووفقني لما تحب وترضى، وأعن قلبي على الهدى والتقوى، واختم لي بالحسنى.. اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك، وبطاعتك عن معصيتك، وبفضلك اللهم عمن سواك.. اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني لنفسي طرفة عين ولا أقل من ذلك.. اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاة الدائمة في الدين والدنيا والآخرة.. اللهم ارزقني سعادة الدارين وكفاية همهما.. امين_


----------



## قحطان العابدي (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## هبة محمود اسماعيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ما هو الفرق بين انواع المراوح الحورية (الرفاصة ،محورية انبوبية ،محورية ذات ريش التوجية ) من حيث نوعية التطبيق المستخدم لكل نوع وايهما افضل .


----------



## نقرزاني (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يسعدك .. 
ويعطيك ألف عااااااافيه


----------



## ASHRAF100 (14 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## اسامة الميكانيك (11 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## drmady (12 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ، وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (12 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mechanic power (13 مايو 2014)

شكرا"


----------



## خادم محمد (15 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (15 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## lojhv77 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

اخوتي الكرام اللي عندة اي شي علي أعطال وصيانة المراوح المستخدمة في النكييف يفيدنا الله يرحم ولديكم


----------

